# Ask the head of Nissan U.S. Product PR anything about the New Z



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

First of all tune in Tuesday, August 17 @ 8 p.m. Eastern - www.nissanusa.com/live

Get your questions answered by Dan Passe (Nissan U.S. Product PR) here:








I'm the head of Nissan U.S. Product PR, Ask Me...


First of all tune in Tuesday, August 17 @ 8 p.m. Eastern - www.nissanusa.com/live The eagerly awaited new Z breaks cover on August 17! After it has debuted, I'd love to answer your questions. I may even have a few special executive guests give their answers too. We cannot wait! Minor / easy...




www.newnissanz.com




_"The eagerly awaited new Z breaks cover on August 17! After it has debuted, I'd love to answer your questions. I may even have a few special executive guests give their answers too.

We cannot wait!

*Minor / easy ground rules:*_

_I cannot answer any questions until after the vehicle breaks cover - so I'm not ignoring you, just waiting until you all see the car and read all our latest info before you ask questions._
_Please don't ask me questions about future product plans - I can't tell you about any next-generation vehicles - if we can keep it focused on Z (or our latest product lineup), that'd be appreciated."_


----------

